# Spitfire Audio Labs - A Big Thank You - Final Hours To Spend Exclusive Discount Code...



## Spitfire Team (Feb 16, 2016)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="labs_100k.jpg"
data-src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/219/labs_100k.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/219/labs_100k.jpg"
data-url="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/219/labs_100k.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="labs_100k.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Since launching on Christmas Eve in 2012 we've been giving away samples in return for £2 minimum donations to children's charities via our http://spitfireaudio.us2.list-manage.com/track/click?u=147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd&id=0b0ff6f955&e=679282d5c6 (&quot;LABS&quot;) scheme. At first via Justgiving for Unicef, now direct through our own site to a number of different causes.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/ (Spitfire Laboratories) is a large selection of very cool experimental samples that are available to you for free in return for a £2 donation to charity. We cover all admin and credit card costs so every single penny goes to a worthy cause!

The donations we receive are spread between three charities. Magic Breakfast is a charity devoted to making sure children in the UK don’t go to school hungry, Safer London is a charity that helps young people in London live free from violence and crime, and Unicef is the United Nations' children charity.

To donate, simply add anything from our Spitfire Labs range into your cart and checkout as normal. We’ll process your order and send you a download link, and the full donation will be passed on to charity.

The range includes everything from Christian Henson’s personal experimental library entitled http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/henson-s-frozen-strings/ (Frozen Strings) to (quite literally) http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/kitchen-sink/ (The Kitchen Sink)! If you don’t know about Spitfire Labs you haven’t lived!

We've enjoyed sharing our little treasures, secret weapons, and prototype libraries with you and greatly appreciate your continued support. It is an immense amount of money to raise considering this is comprised largely of £2 donations.

To celebrate crossing the £100,000 donation mark, we've added a new little goodie to our Labs range! Check out the new Trumpet Fields HERE





FROM EVERYONE AT *SPITFIRE AUDIO
THANK YOU*


----------



## JohnG (Feb 16, 2016)

Congratulations guys. Hats off to you!


----------



## Leeward (Feb 17, 2016)

Brilliant work guys.

These labs products aren't just cheap 'giveaways'. I use them all the time - they always add a bit of character to my compositions.... I love them! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks to you too Spitfire.
Fundraising for charity is something that brings some good to those in need.

Glad to have joined in.


----------



## mmendez (Feb 18, 2016)

Awesome. Very happy to hear that!

Miguel


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah. Love these libraries. I haven't bought all of them yet but will soon.


----------



## lumcas (Feb 18, 2016)

Never enough good news...these little gems are for next to nothing, yet they make a difference.


----------



## pdub (Feb 18, 2016)

Just used Soft Piano (formerly Felt Piano) in a cue today. Love it!


----------



## Mystic (Feb 18, 2016)

Bought some I've been considering for a while and never got around to getting. I love these things that are done for a good cause. Will be buying the whole collection of them eventually.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 19, 2016)

Bought All except Pipes & Crumhorn. Thank you.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 23, 2016)

So what is todays gift/ surprise Spitfire Audio?

50% off bundles? 

Anyway, I recently had a look at my account and ( maybe since your renewed website) I saw that the Lab purchases from 2015 were not there?
Or is it hidden under a tab or so?

Looking forward to todays surprise party!


----------



## Vovique (Feb 23, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> So what is todays gift/ surprise Spitfire Audio?
> 
> 50% off bundles?
> 
> ...


Neither are mine. But all the receipts are safe in the Inbox, so we are in).


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 23, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Neither are mine. But all the receipts are safe in the Inbox, so we are in).


Yes we are!

What now occurred to me is the following: usually we get an extensive walkthrough of each new Spitfire library, but I actually missed a full fledged walkthrough from each of these libraries! What is sounds like, what it can do, the different patches, COG or time stretched?
Is that something that is still in the planning mr Thomson and mr Henson?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 23, 2016)

To celebrate crossing the £100,000 donation mark, we've added a new little goodie to our Labs range! Check out the new Trumpet Fields HERE


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Should we wait to see something in our inboxes still ?


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, the announcement does say 'thank you' in bold so in a manner of speaking that is a "big" thank you...


----------



## pdub (Feb 23, 2016)

Twitter post says to check inboxes today if you donated.


----------



## Creston (Feb 23, 2016)

Nothing in my inbox either. Liking the sound of the Trumpet Fields. When I bought a load of these labs libraries at Christmas, there didn't seem to be a way to donate more. I'd happily donate more than £2 for some of these and I'm sure others would as well. (Soft Piano has paid for itself for me 400 times already likely)


----------



## Vovique (Feb 23, 2016)

"A Cimbalom gift and a 30% off personal code"!!! A big warm thank you, Spitfire!


----------



## willbedford (Feb 23, 2016)

A very welcome gift indeed. Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 23, 2016)

.... you're forgetting the Harpsichord!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow, thank you Spitfire!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 23, 2016)

I think it's also worth noting that the pound is at it's lowest point against the dollar for 7 years now... Courtesy of our brilliant in-fighting politicians anyone in North America will get all of our wares at their lowest prices since our inception!


----------



## Luke W (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you, Spitfire!


----------



## P.N. (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you, Spitfire.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 23, 2016)

Absolutely A - M - A - Z - I - N - G

Greatly admire you fellows.


----------



## micrologus (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank You!!!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> .... you're forgetting the Harpsichord!


Thank you for this! Awesome!


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 23, 2016)

Spitfire continues to astound with their generosity - a heartfelt thank you to the Spitfire team!


----------



## P.N. (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you, Spitfire.


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you, Spitfire Audio.


----------



## Killiard (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks guys!

Now, what do I spend my voucher on...


----------



## Øivind (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you very much Spitfire! :D


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 23, 2016)

Two little gems - just like many other things from the Labs range.


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you Spitfire!


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> I think it's also worth noting that the pound is at it's lowest point against the dollar for 7 years now... Courtesy of our brilliant in-fighting politicians anyone in North America will get all of our wares at their lowest prices since our inception!


Thank you brothers (or sisters)

Will the discount stack with bundle discounts (I guess yes)?
Will the discount stack with student discounts (I guess no)?


----------



## pdub (Feb 23, 2016)

Still waiting for my email but thank you!!!! Looks like I'll be completing my BML library.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you Christian, Paul, and the Spitfire Team. Olafur Toolkit coming Friday.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 23, 2016)

Nothing in my inbox yet...


----------



## ClefferNotes (Feb 23, 2016)

Wonderful stuff thank you so much Spitfire!


----------



## RCsound (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank for the gift Spitfire!.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> To celebrate crossing the £100,000 donation mark, we've added a new little goodie to our Labs range! Check out the new Trumpet Fields HERE


Just a question: I'm pretty shure, I had some pounds left over in the old Labs system, in Order to spend them on upcoming gems. Are these gone now...? Not a big deal, but just asking...


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you for the wonderful gift Spitfire  

Can i pass the code to someone if i'm not using it?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 23, 2016)

Please don't they are specific to each user. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Please don't they are specific to each user. Thanks for your kind words.



Understood..thanks mate


----------



## ScarletJerry (Feb 23, 2016)

Is there a demo of trumpet fields? It would be great if each of the libs had a short audio demo.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 23, 2016)

We happily invite anyone who has donated and has something for us to listen to post here.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 23, 2016)

for $3 to charity I don't mind taking the leap.



ScarletJerry said:


> Is there a demo of trumpet fields? It would be great if each of the libs had a short audio demo.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 23, 2016)

Creston said:


> *Nothing in my inbox either.* Liking the sound of the Trumpet Fields. When I bought a load of these labs libraries at Christmas, there didn't seem to be a way to donate more. I'd happily donate more than £2 for some of these and I'm sure others would as well. (Soft Piano has paid for itself for me 400 times already likely)



Same here.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 23, 2016)

All emails should have gone out by now, fire our service desk a ticket if still none received, this can be a simple 'disconnection' of email accounts, if you recall the old system used to require an independent sign in from your main SF account... It is very easily rectified.


----------



## Tatu (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks, Spitfire!


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 24, 2016)

Fired a support ticket, then.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 24, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> What now occurred to me is the following: usually we get an extensive walkthrough of each new Spitfire library, but I actually missed a full fledged walkthrough from each of these libraries! What is sounds like, what it can do, the different patches, COG or time stretched?
> Is that something that is still in the planning mr Thomson and mr Henson?



This is a very nice gift of you guys. (I think I that my bank account will disagree however.)
Cant decide where to put my last bucks out for......... Sable 1 or Loegria, or Sable ensembles..........

All in all, I also saw you actually do have a walkthrough of the Labs. And there I was thinking to make a silly joke, and I just made a fool of myself. Oh, well..........better put my whole foot in it then.


----------



## A3D2 (Feb 24, 2016)

@Spitfire Team thank you guys for this! It is really generous. The libraries you guys make are so amazing, and I'm happy every day to use them in my music and to be living in an age where this is all possible . Just bought another library


----------



## micrologus (Feb 24, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> This is a very nice gift of you guys. (I think I that my bank account will disagree however.)
> Cant decide where to put my last bucks out for......... Sable 1 or Loegria, or Sable ensembles..........
> 
> All in all, I also saw you actually do have a walkthrough of the Labs. And there I was thinking to make a silly joke, and I just made a fool of myself. Oh, well..........better put my whole foot in it then.



Same problem: Loegria or Sable ensembles?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 24, 2016)

micrologus said:


> Same problem: Loegria or Sable ensembles?


Ah, another one like me vacillating between choices...
I lean more towards Loegria, mostly because it has got legatos (including an extended range which I saw in an update video of Loegria)
And with Loegria there is a distinction between low-high strings that creates a bit more options when wanting some divisi-like writing possibilities.
And obviously: some more instruments to choose from.


----------



## vewilya (Feb 24, 2016)

micrologus said:


> Same problem: Loegria or Sable ensembles?


Well I must say that both products are amazing. I do love my Albion Loegria very dearly. Especially the strings are really nice. Not as much bite as Albion One. They're more ethereal but absolutely brilliant. Flautando patch is amazing! Also love the HornEuph patch and some Stephensons Steamband stuff as well as the Fenton Reversals. I can absolutely recommend. 

Sable Ensembles is similar in terms of sounds. A little more grit and clarity maybe. I don't know much about scripting for Kontakt but these patches are very responsive! I think it's a good starting point in the Sable world. Flautando is magic and shorts are too...

I think you'll just have to get both. It's bad for the bank account though... 

Never let your wife prevent you from buying equipment. A house will not buy a synthesizer, but a synthesizer can buy a house." - Hans Zimmer

Greetings 
U


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 24, 2016)

vewilya said:


> Never let your wife prevent you from buying equipment. A house will not buy a synthesizer, but a synthesizer can buy a house." - Hans Zimmer


Haha! That's a nice quote.

(Not so chique for his wife though.......)


----------



## micrologus (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok, I chose Albion Loegria


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 24, 2016)

micrologus said:


> Ok, I chose Albion Loegria


Terrific Micrologus,
I think I will join you soon

@vewilya thank you for joining in with your experience
This helps for the decision making


----------



## Noam Guterman (Feb 24, 2016)

What do you guys feel about Albion IV: UIST? strongly thinking about getting it


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 24, 2016)

I cannot help you on that choice, since I will not have any use for it.

I don't know when, but recently there was a thread where also this was addressed. Maybe if you do a search...?


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you so much! 
I have almost all of the labs Instruments and they are truly wonderfull!

Now... finally need to look up where I can get myself a credit-card.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 24, 2016)

@Spitfire Team 
I don't think this was answered:

Is the gift valid on all baskets including bundles and edu discounts?


----------



## pdub (Feb 24, 2016)

Support request sent! Thanks!


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 24, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Is the gift valid on all baskets including bundles and edu discounts?



From the email: "The discount code is not valid for bundles nor libraries which are already on a promotion."


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Feb 24, 2016)

The entire operation, very beautiful Spitfire.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 24, 2016)

Re the Sable vs Loegria debate earlier...

For what it is worth I have written my last two film scores entirely on Sable ensembles and nothing else, its a spectacular tool... It's haunting Flautando is worth entry alone, beautifully defined but also thunderous deep pizz. And something very special with the celli and basses, really really delicate at lower levels but when played full tilt they have that very "can hear every player" sense of focus with rosin scraping against the strings. As opposed to the 'haze' you get with bigger libs. In my mind these sound more dynamic than the Murals.... really really bitey and emotional. Directors just seem to love them too, its a newer fresher sound.

However the Euphonium Horn choir on Loegria is one of the most achingly beautiful sounds we have made!

I think its worth noting that the Loegria band is a more standard chamber line-up, the kind of string band Dario used on Atonement for example, Sable is as small as you can make it without the sections sounding like duetting individuals.... Of the top of my head Loegria is 8,6,4,4,3 = 25 (I may be wrong but its around that number) Sable is 4,3,3,3,3 = 16 a considerable difference.

Christian.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Re the Sable vs Loegria debate earlier...
> 
> For what it is worth I have written my last two film scores entirely on Sable ensembles and nothing else, its a spectacular tool... It's haunting Flautando is worth entry alone, beautifully defined but also thunderous deep pizz. And something very special with the celli and basses, really really delicate at lower levels but when played full tilt they have that very "can hear every player" sense of focus with rosin scraping against the strings. As opposed to the 'haze' you get with bigger libs. In my mind these sound more dynamic than the Murals.... really really bitey and emotional. Directors just seem to love them too, its a newer fresher sound.
> 
> ...


Hello Christian,

Thank you for making the choice harder 

I do have a question regarding the 'line-up' differences between Sable and Loegria.
Because there is a 1/2 section patch on Loegria. What can I think of regarding the players?
If Loegria is 8,6,4,4,3 how is the high strings patch and or low strings patch devided?
Thats why I also initially leaned towards Loegria: the idea that there is extra option for divisi- like creativity.

And your 2 film scores, you could honestly do it without legato?
No other library involved?
If so, much appreciation for that.
Ps; the mural 3 patch with the half con sordino/ normale patch I have also used in a piece where I needed to somehow 'fake' the legato. Because it is such a beautiful sound I hope one day you might create a legato of that sound, but nevertheless it was do-able.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't use legato at all for strings... like ever... Occasionally I'll call one of our amazingly scripted woodwinds and use it for them, but I can't write with a monophonic orchestral strings patch. I don't ever really hear the sucking (well after 20 years I'm probably deaf to it) and have always been in the position to call in a favour from a string player to join up the notes and give me some blur, humanity and extra "leader" molto espr. if I needed it.

The Loegria half sections are great, but kinda limited. But again a like for like is being compared where there is no like for like. The half section patches of Loegria are half the players playing but spread out in desks across the string choir left to write front to back as if there was a full section but half taceted. A very different sound to Sable, a small bunch of string players clustered around a decca tree!

INTIMATE


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 24, 2016)

If you have access to live players I can understand the absence of need for legato. Gladly you are in such a position!

Since not all if us can ( which is realy not meant as a complaint, just a fact) I think for now my limited budget will tell me to go with Loegria, which I think will still serve me well.

Someday in the future I will be able to save up for Sable.

Thank you kindly for answering and visiting us here.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 24, 2016)

First of all, thank you for your generosity, the good charity work you are doing, and the gift, Spitfire. I just bought Sable Ensembles because of Christian's post. I am in the lucky position of being being able to overdub all but cello myself, so I think it will serve me well and for a modest price with the gift discount. Then again, I had a few beers so I might regret this in the morning.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 24, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Then again, I had a few beers so I might regret this in the morning.


The beers or Sable Ensembles? 


Seriously:
I am sure you will be enjoying your new Sable!

Btw: is your cpu issue now resolved?)
Oups....... hijacking the thread......


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 24, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Seriously:
> I am sure you will be enjoying your new Sable!


 
I'm sure I will too. I want the whole Sable range, but alas, the online session musician gig is not what the brochures made it out to be, so this is the most I could afford after I paid for the beers. 

CPU issues mostly resolved, not by fixing VE Pro but by upgrading to El Capitan, which surprisingly made Logic so efficient I can run most things internally - but there goes the advantage of VE Pro.


----------



## JFetter (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmmm possiblities...


----------



## ScarletJerry (Feb 24, 2016)

So can anyone describe what Trumpet Fields sounds like? How about the other Labs instruments? I have the felt piano, dulcimer, and some others.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Scamper (Feb 25, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> So can anyone describe what Trumpet Fields sounds like?



The Trumpet Fields are like short evolutions or patterns with trumpets. There are a couple of patches, some rather clean and steady, others a bit dirty and wild using vibrato, bends or certain rhythmics.


----------



## Scamper (Feb 25, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Of the top of my head Loegria is 8,6,4,4,3 = 25 (I may be wrong but its around that number) Sable is 4,3,3,3,3 = 16



That's interesting to know. Can you give some numbers for the Albion ONE string size?


----------



## Maestro77 (Feb 25, 2016)

Scamper said:


> The Trumpet Fields are like short evolutions or patterns with trumpets. There are a couple of patches, some rather clean and steady, others a bit dirty and wild using vibrato, bends or certain rhythmics.


Sounds like the beginnings of Evo 5 Brass.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 25, 2016)

ALBION ONE is 16,14,12,10,8 = 60 same as Mural


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 25, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> I'm sure I will too. I want the whole Sable range, but alas, the online session musician gig is not what the brochures made it out to be, so this is the most I could afford after I paid for the beers.
> 
> CPU issues mostly resolved, not by fixing VE Pro but by upgrading to El Capitan, which surprisingly made Logic so efficient I can run most things internally - but there goes the advantage of VE Pro.



After some more thoughts and weighing I am downloading Sable Ensembles as well.

Glad to hear your CPU issue has been resolved.
Now up to solving the ' online musician brochure' mislead!

@micrologus , I abondened my first choice but I am sure I will join you later!
Enjoy your new library.


----------



## pdub (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you Spitfire! Support got back to me with the code and I ended up grabbing Sable 1-4!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Spitfire,I grabbed the Leo Abrahams bundle and got the Scrapped Percussion with the code


----------



## rnappi (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Spitfire! Added Hans Zimmer Epic Drums to my arsenal.


----------



## JFetter (Feb 26, 2016)

Edit


----------



## ZeeCount (Feb 26, 2016)

On the recommendation of Christian I picked up the Sable Ensembles, and wow these strings are just stunning. Wish I could afford the rest of sable now.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 27, 2016)

pdub said:


> Thank you Spitfire! Support got back to me with the code and I ended up grabbing Sable 1-4!


ooh get you!
Massively envious - oh yes!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi all,

Just a gentle reminder that you have hours left to spend your discount code if you were sent one. Thanks again for your donations.

Best.

SF


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 28, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a gentle reminder that you have hours left to spend your discount code if you were sent one. Thanks again for your donations.
> 
> ...


Wish I could but there is just no way it is possible. Love the all of the Spitfire stuff.


----------



## esencia (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm trying to use the code with bundles.. but it seems not work for bundles??


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 28, 2016)

esencia said:


> I'm trying to use the code with bundles.. but it seems not work for bundles??



I had same trouble last eve, and gave up. Paul is there something we are missing???


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 28, 2016)

I read (in this thread) that it doesn't work on bundles or products already on promotion pricing.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 29, 2016)

Gratefully busy BUT I missed this discount code p_eriod. Oh well - I'll wait for the next oppty._


----------

